# Sarge SGT842, Grape Ape



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Sarge SGT842 blank from Lance at Swampland. Purple EVA grips with lime green EVA inlays. Take a good look, this is the last time I do this one in EVA, complete PITA. Fuji SK2 painted purple crush pearl. Fuji titanium torzites with the new RVTG6 stripper (the missing link IMHO) with #4 runners and tip. Prowrap purple and neon green NCP thread.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow!! Incredible craftsmanship here. Jay did you get a final weight?? Looks super light and clean. BTW, did you go with a second stripper like this: T-KWTG ? 

I'm building something similar with KR in Torzite also and still researching the best components.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jay. I can see where the EVA would be a pain, I use a clamp to pull wood strips in, with EVA you can't put pressure on it.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

teamfirstcast said:


> Wow!! Incredible craftsmanship here. Jay did you get a final weight?? Looks super light and clean. BTW, did you go with a second stripper like this: T-KWTG ?
> 
> I'm building something similar with KR in Torzite also and still researching the best components.


 Thanks!

I went from the size 6 stripper ( I think that's the only size it comes in) straight to KT4's. I really like this guide. Because I am not a rod/blank engineer, I'll keep the specifics of my opinions to myself. But this works. And, this might be the smoothest casting build I've done. I'm not sure if it's the way the guide spacing ended up, or the torzites. I suspect the torzites. I forgot to mention that this blank was trimmed to 6'10". It was cut 2" off the tip. It still ended up being only 2.4oz. Not bad considering it wasn't built totally for weight. The decal and shell wrap, and the butt cap are gross offenders here. But, I'll take it.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

mark blabaum said:


> Beautiful work Jay. I can see where the EVA would be a pain, I use a clamp to pull wood strips in, with EVA you can't put pressure on it.


 Mark, my apologies. I mentioned you in a post for this rod elsewhere, but I failed to mention it here. You should have gotten some credit on this one. I saw a reel seat insert you did with this same style inlay. So, I tested it a while back and it was doable in EVA. This one was the second time around. Both came out good, and I'll quit while I'm ahead with EVA. You only have one shot to get it right with contact cement. And, you have to get it right four times for one grip. Not good odds. I'm not pushing my luck again. But there is one in the works out of other material...bling bling.

Thanks Mark!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Looks awesome Jay!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Another beaut! I'm only guessing, but the RVTG #6 guide is taller, and made specifically to be the stripper guide in the micro setup?


----------



## stoner1892 (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Goags said:


> Another beaut! I'm only guessing, but the RVTG #6 guide is taller, and made specifically to be the stripper guide in the micro setup?


Thanks guys.

Yes Jerry, it's much taller. And, to my understanding, it is just meant to be a stripper for the KR concept. My opinion is that this completes the package.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

with it being taller are you moving it closer to the reel seat?


----------



## ncmullet (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow been waiting patiently since seeing the preview of that EVA grip and as always you never disappoint


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Outstanding sir Jay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

big22 said:


> with it being taller are you moving it closer to the reel seat?


No it would be in the same place. This just allows you to use a smaller ring size while keeping the same height as say a #10. The height lets the guide/blank do what its supposed to do when fighting a fish, and also lined up with the paw when casting.

Beautiful work Jay! Did that stripper come for overseas or do they sell them here?


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

These guides came from Lance at Swampland.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Nothing else to say, but OUTSTANDING CRAFTSMANSHIP!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

"YEOW! It's a gorill-ill-ill-ill-la!"


Nice build Jay and it all comes together nicely.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awsome work


----------



## JeremyReed (Dec 8, 2013)

Very cool! Super clean build and awesome weight.


----------

